# Mit JavaFX ein Video per RTSP Stream abzuspielen



## algorismi (17. Nov 2009)

QuickAndDirty hat gesagt.:


> ...Hey, JavaFX macht Spass. Bin gerade eben wieder vor Glück geplatzt.




Eine Frage an dich QuickAndDirty, diese passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber es scheint mir so als ob du gefallen an JavaFX gefunden hättest.
Hast du denn schon versucht mit JavaFX ein Video per RTSP Stream abzuspielen??


----------



## QuickAndDirty (17. Nov 2009)

Nein bis jetzt noch nicht. Kann es mal ausprobieren. Auf der Javafx Sample site  gibt es doch ein Beispiel ,oder?

Hier sind 4 klassen die das in Java umsetzen
Programming Assignment 5: Streaming Video with RTSP and RTP


Muss es denn ein RTSP Stream sein?


----------



## algorismi (17. Nov 2009)

QuickAndDirty hat gesagt.:


> Nein bis jetzt noch nicht. Kann es mal ausprobieren. Auf der Javafx Sample site  gibt es doch ein Beispiel ,oder?
> 
> Hier sind 4 klassen die das in Java umsetzen
> Programming Assignment 5: Streaming Video with RTSP and RTP
> ...



Ja es muss leider RTSP sein.
Falls du mal Zeit hast probier mal aus, denn ich habe leider kein Erfolg verbuchen können bis jetzt.
Diese 4 Klassen habe ich auch heute gefunden, muss die nur noch ausprobieren, hoffe das ich es mit denen hinbekomme


----------



## QuickAndDirty (18. Nov 2009)

Kann die Javafx mediabox klasse RTSP ?
Naja noch ein möglicher kurzer weg zum Stream....


----------



## algorismi (18. Nov 2009)

QuickAndDirty hat gesagt.:


> Kann die Javafx mediabox klasse RTSP ?
> Naja noch ein möglicher kurzer weg zum Stream....



Gibt es eine Klasse mediabox? 
Also ich kenne bezüglich Mediendarstellung die Klassen Media, MediaPlayer und MediaView.
Von diesen drei Klassen sollte Media in der Lage sein RTSP als source zu benutzen.

Aber leider bekomme ich immer eine Exception, keine ahnung warum ???:L


----------



## QuickAndDirty (19. Nov 2009)

algorismi hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Klasse mediabox?


Ist ein Sample zum demonstrieren der Videostreaming Fähigketen
MediaBox (1): Hello MediaBox! - Baechul's Weblog

hier wirds erklärt

so wird es importiert

```
import com.sun.javafx.mediabox.*;
```


...


Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht zum RTSP streamen musst du die notwenigen Codecs auf deinem Sytem haben. Ist das der Fall? 
RTSP wird erst ab JAVAFX Version 1.2 unterstützt. Welche Version setzt du ein?
Und wie es scheint läuft es nur bei Mac Usern richtig.....komisch


----------



## algorismi (25. Nov 2009)

Naja die notwendigen codecs sind installiert.

kann die video-dateien abspielen, wenn ich lokal auf diese zugreife.
sobald ich aber diese dateien streame, und versuche per rtsp zu empfangen und darzustellen, dann bekomme ich eine exception.

Einen Mac habe ich nicht und entwickle unter Windows XP. JavaFX 1.2 ist auch installiert.


----------



## HoaX (25. Nov 2009)

Wie lautet denn die Exception?


----------



## algorismi (26. Nov 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Wie lautet denn die Exception?




hier diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich:


```
FX Media Object caught Exception com.sun.media.jmc.MediaUnavailableException: Media unavailable: rtsp://192.168.56.1/test.mpg
    source ='rtsp://192.168.56.1/test.mpg'
com.sun.media.jmc.MediaUnavailableException: Media unavailable: rtsp://192.168.56.1/test.mpg
        at com.sun.media.jmcimpl.PeerManager$1.run(PeerManager.java:56)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at com.sun.media.jmcimpl.PeerManager.throwMediaException(PeerManager.java:51)
        at com.sun.media.jmcimpl.PeerManager.getMediaPeer(PeerManager.java:211)
        at com.sun.media.jmc.Media.<init>(Media.java:50)
        at javafx.scene.media.Media$_SBECL.onChange(Media.fx:87)
        at com.sun.javafx.runtime.location.ObjectVariable.notifyListeners(ObjectVariable.java:142)
        at com.sun.javafx.runtime.location.ObjectVariable.replaceValue(ObjectVariable.java:104)
        at com.sun.javafx.runtime.location.ObjectVariable.set(ObjectVariable.java:115)
        at javafx.scene.media.Media.set$source(Media.fx:80)
        at swingtest.MyScene.applyDefaults$(MyScene.fx:52)
        at swingtest.MyScene.applyDefaults$(MyScene.fx:52)
        at com.sun.javafx.runtime.FXBase.applyDefaults$(FXBase.java:65)
        at swingtest.MyScene.initialize$(MyScene.fx:22)
        at swingtest.MyScene.initialize$(MyScene.fx:22)
        at javafx.reflect.FXLocal$ObjectValue.initialize(FXLocal.java:1044)
        at javafx.reflect.FXLocal$ObjectValue.initialize(FXLocal.java:986)
        at javafx.reflect.FXClassType.newInstance(FXClassType.java:187)
        at org.jfxtras.scene.SceneToJComponent.loadScene(SceneToJComponent.java:88)
        at swingtest.JavaFXToSwingTest.<init>(JavaFXToSwingTest.java:28)
        at swingtest.JavaFXToSwingTest$1.run(JavaFXToSwingTest.java:49)
        at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:597)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
Caused by: java.net.MalformedURLException: unknown protocol: rtsp
        at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:574)
        at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:464)
        at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:413)
        at java.net.URI.toURL(URI.java:1081)
        at com.sun.media.jmcimpl.PeerManager$1.run(PeerManager.java:54)
        ... 26 more
```


----------

